# Running executable files on network drives[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

I am running a program from a network drive, but every time you start it up, it will ask for permission to run. I've tried adding the servers IP to the trusted zone, but that doesn't seem to work. (maybe doing it wrong)

Anyone have any suggestions to avoid having to do this every time?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

I see you're using both XP and Vista, are you asking this question using XP (I assume so since you posted in the XP forum, but I'm just making sure)?


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*



Undocked Windy said:


> I see you're using both XP and Vista, are you asking this question using XP (I assume so since you posted in the XP forum, but I'm just making sure)?


Yes, this is for XP SP3

Though the same question goes for Vista too, because it does the same thing and probably has the same solution.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Well, in Vista.. have you even tried? That would eliminate it being a global issue and narrow it down to XP. Right-Click > "Run as Administrator" on Vista. See what happens.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

It does the same thing, it still asks "Do you want to run this file", then I can select Run or Cancel.

Thats what I am trying to eliminate.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Oh, that's the UAC. Here.

As for disabling the security in XP (NOT called UAC), I don't know, so I'd wait for more responses on this thread, so consider this a free bump. Good luck.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Oh, that's the UAC. Here.

As for disabling the security in XP (NOT called UAC), I don't know, so I'd wait for more responses on this thread, so consider this a free bump. Good luck.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

No no, thats not UAC (I have UAC disabled). Its only something that comes up when you run executable files off a network drive. Local executable files runs fine without any such pop-up.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Eh, then I'm not sure what the problem could be, have you tried extracting them to your desktop (I really don't understand what you're saying, lol. It's not your fault, I'm just not aware of this, I thought you said "removable drives")


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Its always been like this, its standard on all windows. If you run an executable from a networked drive, then it will ask if you want to run it, instead of just running it like it does on local or removable drives.

I know this is supposed to be able to be disabled somewhere in trusted zone options or adding it there, but its not really working for me. Could just be the wrong thing I am inputting or something.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Hello,

I see what you are asking here, you want to know if you can disable the popup
in vista windows from asking everytime "Run with Administratives priviledges", when you are opening a file to execute, Im not sure that you can though, just trying to clarify what Im understanding from your post.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

I want executable files to behave the same when run from networked drives as they do from a local drive. So yes, getting rid of the "Do you want to run this file?" dialogue screen.

Its not a UAC issue, this is something that happens on all Windows versions (XP, Vista or whatever)


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Its been a good while now, so I am bumping this thread. (I think thats allowed?)

Does anyone know the answer to this question on how to get rid of the confirmation box every time you run an executable file off a mounted network drive? (doesn't happen with local drive executables and its not UAC)

I believe its something about trusted zones or something, but not sure.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

You mean..

Disable Delete Conformation Box
Disable Uninstall Confirmation Box

I don't know why'd there'd be one - I think that's a UAC issue. You could always disable UAC, this might help.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

It can't be an UAC issue, XP doesn't have UAC and I have UAC disabled in Vista.

Its ONLY when running executable files from a NETWORKED mapped drive.

Its a bit like the confirmation box you get when running files off the internet asking if you want to run the file.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

LOL - I thought this was Vista (I forgot this was subscribed..and I only post in Vista now..and..eh.. long story...).


----------



## me4net (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Running executable files on network drives*

The best way to do this is get the file to run as a seprate admin user. Can be a local account. What is it you are trying to run.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

I am an admin user and it doesn't matter what account I run them at.

Its *ANY* executable file that does this regardless of whether its Vista or XP. And it only does so on networked drives.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think that you can disable it. It is how it functions when running a remote program. If you don't mind me asking why is it a big deal? I run stuff off of my network drive all the time and it always asks for a confirmation.


----------



## me4net (May 16, 2009)

Lord Chaos said:


> I am an admin user and it doesn't matter what account I run them at.
> 
> Its *ANY* executable file that does this regardless of whether its Vista or XP. And it only does so on networked drives.


Are you using c$ or any $ share in your UNC?


----------



## me4net (May 16, 2009)

There is a toolset called pstools. 
One of thoes tools is called Psexec that will run a task remotly.

you will need to download the exe and add it to your system 32 directory. 

The for using this is 

psexec \\(Remote Computer Name) "Share"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I recommend not using the admin x$ shares, you should create a new share.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

lorjack said:


> I don't think that you can disable it. It is how it functions when running a remote program. If you don't mind me asking why is it a big deal? I run stuff off of my network drive all the time and it always asks for a confirmation.


Well, its supposed to be doable by changing the security settings of windows and perhaps adding it to the trusted zone. But not quite sure.

And I have quite a lot of executable files I run off the network drives, so its getting very annoying having to click that extra dialogue screen every time. (feels worse than UAC). And even worse, we've recently switched to having several of our programs run over the network at work and its creating quite a hassle too of everyone having to confirm all the time.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

me4net said:


> Are you using c$ or any $ share in your UNC?


No, manually created shares.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

me4net said:


> There is a toolset called pstools.
> One of thoes tools is called Psexec that will run a task remotly.
> 
> you will need to download the exe and add it to your system 32 directory.
> ...


Sadly those programs only work with XP (thats only half the problem) and it executes it remotely, I need for the executables to run locally.


----------



## me4net (May 16, 2009)

Lord Chaos said:


> Sadly those programs only work with XP (thats only half the problem) and it executes it remotely, I need for the executables to run locally.


you can replace the \\machine name for the name of the machine 
//%computername% or \\127.0.0.1


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, its a start. But its only for Windows XP, is fairly drastic and won't work for Vista.

Anyone else have any suggestions in regards to trusted zones and such?


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Noone has any suggestions for this problem?


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok, another month has passed. Bumping this so I don't have to start another topic.

Anyone know how to make it so that when you start executable files off a network mounted drives, it doesn't ask "Are you sure you want to run this file?" every time?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess not.


----------



## me4net (May 16, 2009)

lorjack said:


> I guess not.


Are you using windows firewall ? if so try adding the app as an exception.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Its not a firewall issue, at least not for me. Its the standard dialogue box you get when running executable files over networked drives. (the same dialogue you get when you are running a file directly off the internet.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions for this issue?


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you referring to the untrusted downloaded file issue? If so, you should be able to right click it and get to a dialog box to "trust this downloaded file." I've seen this a few times on XP Peer to Peer shares.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Lord Chaos, If you have already looked at the downloaded file attribute, I will try to duplicate your issue. Let me know the OS of both ends, and if your mapping a drive letter to the share or using a UNC //servername/share. Also if the clients share security on the server is full control or some limitation. Also if the server is controlled by a group policy through a domain controller. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

This is through a mapped drive. And this happens on any OS and regardless of whether its on a domain or not.

If I doubleclick on an .exe file on the mapped drive it goes:

"Open File - Security Warning
Do you want to run this file?
Name: <filename>
Publisher: <creater of file>
Type: Application
From: <path to file>

While files from the Internet can be useful, this file type can potentially harm your computer. Only run software from publishers you trust. Whats the risk?"

I can select "Run" or "Cancel".


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

And what happens if you open File Explorer and right click on the executable, then properties? Do you get a dialog at the bottom of the properties page that talks about trusting the executable?


----------



## darpified (Sep 7, 2009)

The way I set it up (primarily to be able to view CHM files on a network drive, which is disabled by default), is to go to Control Panel, Internet Options, Security tab.

Then select Local Intranet, click the sites button, disable
automatically detect intranet network, which has never worked for me.
Go to advanced, where it says add this website, type in the IP address
of your local internet subnet, for me it's 

192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0


Then, check the add button, and press ok all the way out.

This is what also removes the nag screen about executing a program from a network drive. If there's any other way to do this, I am unaware of it. If you don't have a full subnet, you can always add single IP addresses, if this doesn't work, let me know and we'll see what else we can find.


Cheers,
RP.



Lord Chaos said:


> This is through a mapped drive. And this happens on any OS and regardless of whether its on a domain or not.
> 
> If I doubleclick on an .exe file on the mapped drive it goes:
> 
> ...


----------

